# Kompilering av PyQt stÃ¤nger av min dator? (Solved)

## gorkij

Hej dÃ¤r alla. En rÃ¤tt underlig sak som bÃ¶rjade intrÃ¤ffa hÃ¤romdagen Ã¤r att min P4 3.2GHz-maskin stÃ¤nger ned sig helt och abrupt nÃ¤r jag fÃ¶rsÃ¶ker kompilera PyQt, oavsett version. Har nÃ¥gon annan rÃ¥kat ut fÃ¶r nÃ¥got liknande, och i sÃ¥dana fall - hur kan man lÃ¶sa det?

Kernel : 2.6.15

Arch : Unstable X86

----------

## kallamej

Det kan bland annat bero på överhettning eller en dålig PSU.

----------

## gorkij

Hm. BÃ¶rjar misstÃ¤nka Ã¶verhettning - sitter pÃ¥ ett 775Twins-HDTV-moderkort, och det tycks som om det rapporterats om flera instanser dÃ¤r maskiner har stannat under vanlig anvÃ¤ndning. Jag antar att det blir att vÃ¤nda sig till de jag kÃ¶pte maskinen av, med tanke pÃ¥ att jag faktiskt vill kunna arbeta och kompilera saker utan att maskinen och filsystemet tar smÃ¤llar av de hÃ¤r omstarterna. 

Vet nÃ¥gon om man kan Ã¶verrida den hÃ¤r funktionen, eller om man pÃ¥ nÃ¥got sÃ¤tt kan se till att maskinen hÃ¥ller en bra processortemperatur (KDE-baserad mjukvara, t.ex.) sÃ¥ vore det vÃ¤ldigt bra.

----------

## kallamej

Är burken ny och inte tål lite belastning tycker jag du skall klaga. Funktionen är till för att processorn inte skall skadas så man skall väl inte försöka stänga av det om det nu skulle gå. Ett sätt att minska värmeutvecklingen är att underklocka, men det är ju ingen idealisk lösning. Du kan i alla fall installera lm_sensors för att ha koll på temperaturer mm. Eventuellt behöver du kompilera om kerneln.

----------

## gorkij

Satte mig och fixade in lm_sensors - arbetstemperaturen ligger pÃ¥ 88-105 grader celsius, och kopplar ur vid 110-115 grader. Skall ta tillbaks bÃ¤gge maskinerna jag och min far kÃ¶pte till butiken fÃ¶r "lÃ¥ngtidskoll" - dom Ã¤r inte mer Ã¤n 3 veckor, och man skall ju kunna arbeta med lite saker utan att maskinen dÃ¶r. MisstÃ¤nker att det "tysta processorkylsystemet" inte Ã¤r sÃ¥ jÃ¤kla bra. Men Ã¥ andra sidan sÃ¥ hann jag ju med att lÃ¤ra mig hur man gÃ¶r SuperKaramba-apps som mÃ¤ter temperaturer. Och det Ã¤r ju alltid nÃ¥got.  :Smile: 

----------

## kallamej

Vet inte vad som är normalt för en P4, men 88 grader låter högt.

----------

## gorkij

Tycker definitivt det verkar hÃ¶gt - Jag lyckades kompilera upp lite mjukvara jag behÃ¶vde genom att Ã¶ppna chassit OCH balkongdÃ¶rren - det tog ned arbetstemperaturen till 74-90 grader, men jag vÃ¤grar att jobba i 10-graders vÃ¤rme.  :Smile:  Jaja, skall se vad dom sÃ¤ger, sÃ¥ Ã¥terkommer jag om det skulle kunna tillfÃ¶ra nÃ¥got.

Uppdatering : Det Ã¤r mycket bÃ¤ttre om firman som byggt din maskin monterar processorkylflÃ¤kten Ã¥t rÃ¤tt hÃ¥ll, sÃ¥ den faktiskt ligger mot processorn...

----------

## etnoy

Ha ha, jobbigt fel. Känns som att du borde ta och klaga, ett sådant fel får bara inte ske.

Vilket märke har du på datorn? HP?

----------

## gorkij

Nah, jag har redan bråkat med servicekillarna. Köpte en Silentium från microstone.se, och hottade upp den med lite extraspecningar. Det verkar som om de som skötte monteringen inte riktigt visste vad de gjorde, och risken är väl att de har fått sig en ordentlig reprimand. Min far köpte sig en identisk maskin, fick samma problem och lite till. Huvudservicekillen var inte vidare glad...

----------

